# The Keys,Winter mounths??



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Hows the bridge and pier fishing like down there?Will I be able to catch some Grouper and Snapper;as well as Snook and Tarpon?What type of baits should I use,and is the nightfishing good?Is it good in Dec-March?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Try this Link for some info. http://www.islamoradasportfishing.com/ 

And here is their latest report.

December 23, 2002 


Offshore:Sailfishing is hot right now in the Upper Keys with numerous fish offshore and lots of reported releases according to Wayne King aboard the Yabba Dabba Doo in Islamorada. Also offshore is a good bite of kingfish offshore of the reefline from 80 to 200 feet. Deep dropping for Grouper has also been productive. 

Reefs: Good grouper and mutton snapper action has been reported on the reefs and there is a pretty good yellowtail snapper bite happening. Use plenty of chum and fresh bait as yellowtails can be picky eaters sometimes. Mutton and Mangrove snapper have also been reported in good numbers. 

Gulf and Bay: Bridge and pass fishing had been good lately, lots of snapper and a few grouper have been reported. Back in the gulf, Cobia are biting quite well and the Spanish Mackerel are thick right now on the areas banks and shoals. On the gulfside wrecks, Mangrove Snapper and Grouper are also being reported. 

Flats, Backcountry and Flamingo: Captain Herman Taylor of Tavernier had a backcountry trip recently and reported varied fishing action for him. Capt. Taylor reports good trout action as well as some Mangrove snapper in the passes and also the occasional grouper and a few snook sightings. Bonefishing has held it's own even with the changing weather we've had in the past few weeks

Hope it helps.
Merry Xmas to all
Kozlow


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

This might Help as far as what and when.

FISH SEASON BEST 
Blue Marlin March - October April - July 
Cobia November - April January - March 
Dolphin April - September April - July 
Grouper Year Round November - March 
Kingfish September - April September - March 
Sailfish Year Round November - February 
Snapper Year Round March - March 
Tarpon Year Round May - July 
Tuna 
Year Round December - February 
Wahoo Year Round April - May
October - December 
Yellowtail Year Round April - June


----------

